

Caching at Scale - philip1209
http://engineering.opendns.com/2014/09/16/caching-scale/

======
Oculus
There's an incredibly interesting talk by Yao Yu (from Twitter's caching team)
which discusses their use Redis of for caching:
[http://youtu.be/rP9EKvWt0zo](http://youtu.be/rP9EKvWt0zo)

~~~
IbJacked
I just watched it within the past few days and I agree, very interesting.

------
j_s
Martin Kleppmann's new high-level/technology agnostic book _Designing Data-
Intensive Systems_ mentioned here yesterday is available in early release.

[http://dataintensive.net](http://dataintensive.net)

